# Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay



## kruzada (Aug 28, 2005)

Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay recently visited our group from the Philippines in June before his scheduled appearance at the IMAF Summer Camp in Lansing, Michigan. The last time I trained with him was in 1998 in the Philippines. He conducted a seminar for my group in NYC, and everyone was in awe of his speed, skill and his seemingly unending wealth of knowledge in Arnis. 

He covered classical Sumbradas, Corto-range Solo Baston, Tapi-Tapi, Stick locks, Doble Baston, Amara, Knife flow drills and disarms. He also taught semi-private group lessons where he expanded on these topics and taught Mano Mano applications against multiple attackers. After the seminar he surprised us all by awarding equivalent rank in IMAFP to all Kuntaw Kali Kruzada instructors, a decision approved by the Council of Masters in the Philippines. All of our students in the NY/NJ area formally registered as members of IMAFP as well.

During my private lessons he elaborated on the intricacies of Modern Arnis from the classical techniques to the modern innovations of GM Remy's Tapi-Tapi. He has such an immense depth of knowledge and skill that it is no wonder that he is one of the most Senior Masters of Modern Arnis.

If you ever have the chance to train with him, I'm sure that anyone that has will tell you that it is an experience you wouldn't want to miss out on.

Rich Acosta

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines
www.imafp.com

Senior Master Samuel Dulay is ranked 7th Degree in Modern Arnis. He was promoted to 6th Degree by Grandmaster Remy before his untimely demise and was later promoted to 7th Degree by the IMAFP Council of Masters; Roberto Presas, Cristino Vasquez (9th Degree), Rodel Dagooc (8th Degree), Rene Tongson (8th Degree) and Armando Soteco. http://www.imafp.com/imafpcouncil.html

Below is his biography copied from the IMAFP website.

Lineage of teachers and styles:
- 1975, Old Maestro Juan Lawaan (age of 72) who also served as his inspiration: Decuerdas Lapu-Lapu style
- Maestro Juan Lawaan: Lapu-Lapu Decuerdas style, no belt system
- Mike Vasquez: Tapado style blackbelt
- Master Robeto Presas: Tabak Tuyok Arnis style and Free Style Modern Arnis
- Master Cristino Vasquez: Ipit Pilipit style
- Master Rene Tongson: Tres Puntas style
- Master Ernesto Presas: IPMAF Mano-Mano and Classical Arnis
- Grandmaster Remy Presas: Dumog, Mano-Mano, Classical Arnis (Abaniko, Palis-Palis, Close Quarter of Balintawak and Ifugao, Crusada), Dumog/Mano-Mano, and the Tapi-tapi "the way of the flow" concept.

Current rank:
- 7th degree blackbelt from the Masters of the Council of Modern Arnis Clan (2002, MAKABAGONG ARNIS NG PILIPINAS or MAP)
- 6th degree blackbelt under Prof. Remy Presas (2000, International Modern Arnis Federation)
Other ranks held:
- 2nd Degree Nat'l Judo, Karate, Jujitsu Arnis ***'n. (NAJUKA-JUA)BRANCH OF NAKO
- 5th degree from IPMAF Ernesto Presas 1989.
Black Belt from Mike Vasquez Tapado Dequerdas 1978

Major International Seminars:
The 2nd Filipino Martial Arts Festival in Dortmund Germany in 2004
Modern Arnis Seminars in Dortmund, Essen and Kassel, Germany in 2004
Exhibition choreography: the South East Asian Games 2003, the 8th Asean Kyokushin kai Tournament, and the 9th ASEAN Wrestling Championship.

Current affiliation:
External Vice President and Chairman of the Committe on Membership and Affiliation, International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines (IMAFP).



*


----------



## Dieter (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi,

I am glad, that sowly the filipino Modern Arnis Masters are getting more recognition, also in the USA.
I invited Master Dulay to the FMA Festival and the seminars in Germany and he stayed in my house.

You are perfectly correct about the depth of his knowledge and his abilities.

I hope, more people will get the chance to train with him and other Modern Arnis Masters from the Philippines.

Recently, in the last years, we in Germany had the pleasure to train with the Masters Samuel Bambit Dulay, 7th Dan; Roland Dantes, 8th Dan; Cristino Vasquez, 9th Dan and Rodel Dagooc, 8th Dan.
In November, we will host Master Rene Tongson, 8th Dan.

It is always a pleasure to train with them.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 29, 2005)

Rich,

I'm glad you got a chance to train with him.  I met him in Brevard, NC, at our camp this last summer and found him to be very skilled & very fast.  He is as dynamic in motion as he is quiet in person.  Interesting combo, eh?  We have the DVD of the Modern Arnis International Summer Camp with his classes on it if you are interested.    

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kruzada (Aug 30, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> I am glad, that sowly the filipino Modern Arnis Masters are getting more recognition, also in the USA.
> 
> I hope, more people will get the chance to train with him and other Modern Arnis Masters from the Philippines.



Greetings Datu Dieter,

I admire your efforts to promote IMAFP and its Senior Masters in Europe. Our group will do what we can here in the NY/NJ area for IMAFP. Hopefully more Senior Masters will visit the U.S. as well.

I hope to have the pleasure of meeting you in person someday.

Gumagalang,

Rich Acosta


----------



## kruzada (Aug 30, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I met him in Brevard, NC, at our camp this last summer and found him to be very skilled & very fast.  He is as dynamic in motion as he is quiet in person.  Interesting combo, eh?  We have the DVD of the Modern Arnis International Summer Camp with his classes on it if you are interested.



Master Dan,

Yes, Master Bambit is a very humble softspoken individual whose skill speaks of his lifetime of experience in Arnis. He is one of the most gifted instructors that I have ever trained with.

I will let my students know about your DVD. I'm sure that it is full of exceptional instruction and an excellent resource for FMA practitioners.

Maybe my students will have the opportunity to attend one of your training Camps.

Isang Modern Arnis, isang diwa.

Gumagalang,

Rich Acosta


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Rich,

Thanks.  I just took a look over the DVD and besides his class there is a section where he demonstrates for the camera a number of different cane locking techniques including a knee bar which looks absolutely _ugly_.  %-} 

I hope to meet you at a seminar some day.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dieter (Sep 1, 2005)

kruzada said:
			
		

> Greetings Datu Dieter,
> 
> I admire your efforts to promote IMAFP and its Senior Masters in Europe. Our group will do what we can here in the NY/NJ area for IMAFP. Hopefully more Senior Masters will visit the U.S. as well.
> 
> ...



Hello Rich,

thank you for your kind words.

I also hope, that we will have a chance to meet one day. Always nice to meet new friends

Regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis

---
There are no strangers in the world. Only friends that you haven't met yet.


----------

